# Old LPC shotgun light > LED?



## walmartshopper (Apr 26, 2010)

Just went out shooting recently and realized I had forgotten about the light on my shotgun. I bought the shotgun used, so I don't know much about the light. The label just says Laser Products Corp, and it has a Laser Products P90 bulb running on 3 123A cells. The guy at the gun store thought it was an old Surefire, and it looks to me like an older version of the Surefire 918FA. Beyond that, I don't know much else about it. It's basically a simple direct drive light with the tailcap removed, and the tube is screwed directly into the grip, which has a pressure operated switch. It looks like the P90 bulb puts out around 100 lumens. I know I could do better with a drop in LED module, so I guess that's my question. I'm looking for the highest output LED drop in I can find that runs on 9v. I was hoping to find a P7 / MC-E drop in, but everything I saw was limited to 4.2v. I thought maybe i could get a P7 drop in and then change out the driver with something that can handle 9v, but I couldn't find any 9v drivers. So is 320 lumens about the best I can do at 9v, or does anyone know of anything better?

Also, what are the chances of finding an existing P7 / MC-E light that would have the same size threads as this old LPC? This tube is too small for a 18650, so I'm thinking anything that can fit a 18650 will probably have larger diameter threads.


----------



## csshih (Apr 26, 2010)

Laser products = surefire before they were surefire, yep!

beyond that, I'm not sure..
that's a cool light, wish I had one of those.


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 27, 2010)

Maybe Nailbender could whip you something up that'll take some extra voltage? 

Also, which do you prefer: Floodlight, or searchlight?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 27, 2010)

It is a 9P with a shock isolated bezel attached. Can not think of the name of the bezel right now, but it would work with a Malkoff M60 LED drop in, with a fitting ring for electrical conduction. You could also look around for a standard 6P style bezel that would will attach to your 9P body, that would allow better heat sinking using an LED. You will get good runtime with the Malkoff using three CR123's, and you output would be about 230 lumens. There are many drop in's available that will run easily with three CR123's. Do a search for P60 drop ins using google, cpf only, at the top of every CPF page.

Bill


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 27, 2010)

Bullzeyebill just recommended the same one I'd recommend for spotlighting. Either the Malkoff Devices M60, or the new M61 (that's still in somewhat short supply) would be great choices.


----------



## walmartshopper (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll probably go with a Malkoff. This is a home defense weapon, so I don't want to take any chances with a cheap DX part.

I would probably want something with a fairly focused beam. The reflector is recessed about 10mm behind the glass, so any spill around the outside edge probably gets wasted. The glass has a little bit of a frosty texture, so I guess the goal is to get a focused beam to the glass and let the glass do the diffusing. If I ever had to use it, God forbid, it would almost certainly be indoors at close range, so I think floody with a hot spot would work well.


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 28, 2010)

Malkoff M61, and a Surefire Z44 bezel to replace the frosted shock-bezel you have on there now. They can be had used, for fairly cheap, or you can get an aftermarket one for $10-20 at Lighthound. You can use it with your current bezel with the fitting ring, but you will be sacrificing sidespill and it'll run hot. It might wear out in one century instead of two that way, and as it warms up, it gets (very slightly) dimmer. If only for the sidespill reason, I recommend the Surefire Z44 bezel.

Hm, original Surefire parts are $15 right now on the Marketplace. I only checked the first thread there, but that seems like a decent price.

(Disclaimer: I have no association with any seller I recommended, but I buy stuff on the Marketplace and do business with Lighthound.)


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 28, 2010)

While I'm at it, there's a pretty cheap M60 on the marketplace too, for the moment.


----------



## JNewell (Apr 30, 2010)

You should go ahead and replace the bezel. SureFire sells a kit that has a bezel and a P60L, but in real life I think all you need is a standard P60 drop-in like a Malkoff and the standard Z__ SureFire aluminum hex bezel with a Pyrex window. You don't want to reuse the original bezel from that light - it has a shock-absorbing arranement that will put the emitter too far back for good beam coverage.

As far as the drop-in goes, ymmv but unless you are using the weapon in a hangar or a warehouse, I'd suggest using a floody drop-in like the M60F or M60LF (which will be plenty bright, btw).



walmartshopper said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, I'll probably go with a Malkoff. This is a home defense weapon, so I don't want to take any chances with a cheap DX part.
> 
> I would probably want something with a fairly focused beam. The reflector is recessed about 10mm behind the glass, so any spill around the outside edge probably gets wasted. The glass has a little bit of a frosty texture, so I guess the goal is to get a focused beam to the glass and let the glass do the diffusing. If I ever had to use it, God forbid, it would almost certainly be indoors at close range, so I think floody with a hot spot would work well.


----------



## Chrontius (May 1, 2010)

JNewell said:


> You should go ahead and replace the bezel. SureFire sells a kit that has a bezel and a P60L, but in real life I think all you need is a standard P60 drop-in like a Malkoff and the standard Z__ SureFire aluminum hex bezel with a Pyrex window. You don't want to reuse the original bezel from that light - it has a shock-absorbing arranement that will put the emitter too far back for good beam coverage.
> 
> As far as the drop-in goes, ymmv but unless you are using the weapon in a hangar or a warehouse, I'd suggest using a floody drop-in like the M60F or M60LF (which will be plenty bright, btw).



Remember, in a hallway, flood can and will bounce off nearby walls and *blind you*.


----------



## mike2636 (May 7, 2016)

Six years later I have the same question and was wondering what the current upgrade alternatives are to my LPC forend that takes 2x123 batteries. I pulled my EDC 6P out and pulled the Malkoff drop-in that is prolly 7-8 years old and happily found that it drops right in!! :thumbsup: What are the "modern" options? 

Thanx,
Mike


----------



## m4a1usr (May 8, 2016)

There are several options if a partial or total upgrade is what you're seeking for your 618FA forend. Surefire makes a complete screw in replacement. So does Malkoff. The surefire one uses the KE2 500 lumen head. Malkoff makes a VME head attached to a cell extender. Normally it would have a M61 in it. Either choice is a decent one. Price wise the Surefire is the most expensive. Since you have already discovered that a M61 is a ready to go drop in replacement it would be the most economic choice of the two. And if you have the older style shock absorbing head I would recommend upgrading to the more modern Z32 with a glass lense.

You can use just about any modern P60 led as a drop in replacement with your current setup. It's probably where a triple P60 IMO would be the most useful. I have the 618 forend myself and just use a home built P60 with an XPG2 LED and a potted driver. Works more than well enough. I like the narrow throw the XPG gives but you might want more spill than throw. That's why I recommended a triple. EDC makes a great one which will make your upgrade complete.


----------

